# Paintballing



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wasn't satisfied with my last blowgun paintball shot so I did it again. The problem is the case of paint balls I have are several years old and instead of being brittle they are like rubber balls now. They bounce good on the pavement. Oh well I have about 2500 to use up in creative ways. It was a good shot due to the ball moving with wind.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

great shooting!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool !! 
Cheers


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome TF, that is some Bad Arse shooting with that thing. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, TF!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

